# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Τηλεφωνίας & Gadgets >  >  MLS easy s

## mikemtb

Λόγω λανθασμένης αγοράς πωλείται το ανωτέρω κινητό αγορασμένο προχτές.
Ανοίχτηκε μόνο για να το φορτίσω και να το παίξω λιγο
Στα 55€


Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk
Δεκτή και*ανταλλαγή με κάτι αντιστοιχο (keypad)

----------

